# Windows 8.1: Internetabbruch/Netzwerkprobleme bei Spielen



## ArkLexar (8. März 2014)

Hallo.

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin bzw. dieses Problem nicht bereits irgendwo geklärt wurde. Habe weder im Forum noch via Google eine Lösung finden können.

Das Problem lässt sich bereits am Titel des Themas ablesen, ich erkläre es aber noch einmal kurz:

Seit ich meinen neuen PC mit Windows 8.1 habe, tritt ein Problem immer wieder auf. Sobald ich in einem Spiel bin bricht relativ schnell die Netzwerkverbindung zum Router ab. Vollständig, also nicht nur "begrenzter Zugriff", sondern überhaupt keiner. Manchmal ist es ausreichend kurz auf den Desktop zurück zu gehen, die Verbindung erneut aufzubauen und weiterzuspielen. Oft bricht die Verbindung aber erneut ab.

Habe bereits in den Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte eingestellt, dass der Computer diese nicht aus Energiespargründen deaktivieren darf. Das hat aber offenbar auch nicht geholfen.

Die im PC verbaute Netzwerkkarte ist diese hier: TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 Netzwerkkarte/-adapter

Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Gruß,

ArkLexar/Alex


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2014)

Sind ALLE Treiber aktuell? Mainboard (Chipsatz, Sound, LAN, USB...), Grafikkarte usw. ? Windows aktuell? Hast Du die neuesten Treiber direkt von TP-Link runtergeladen und installiert`?

 Wenn das nix hilft, dann bau die Karte mal in einem anderen Slot ein.

 Und vlt. konfiguriere auch mal das WLAN komplett neu, vlt. auch einen anderen Sendekanal nehmen. Was für einen Router hast Du denn?


----------



## ArkLexar (8. März 2014)

Treiber sind alle aktuell. Habe es extra nochmal überprüft bzw. einige aktueller installiert. Problem besteht allerdings immer noch.

Die Karte habe ich nun noch nicht in einen anderen Slot eingebaut, das würde ich gerne als eine der letzten Möglichkeiten beibehalten.

Hab nen Router der Telekom...Speedport W921V.

Bisher gabs keine nennenswerten Probleme und auch solche Abbrüche der Internetverbindung bei Spielen kam noch bei keinem anderen Gerät/PC vor, der an diesem Router genutzt wurde in den letzten Jahren.

Könnte es evtl. auch eine einfache Einstellungssache sein? Sowas wie, dass Windows den Netzwerkadapter deaktiviert um die Ressourcen für das laufende Spiel zu nutzen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2014)

Lief es denn mit der gleichen Karte vorher einwandfrei, oder ist es seit Windows 8 nie sauber gelaufen?  Vlt. sind die win8-Treibe der Karte schlecht? Ist es denn in mehreren Spielen so, oder nur in einem? Wenn mehrere: laufen die vlt alle mit Steam?

Ne Einstellungssache wäre seltsam, außer Du hast selber was verstellt, denn keine Voreinstellung würde etwas ungefragt abschalten.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit, mal per LAN-Kabel zu testen statt WLAN?


----------



## ArkLexar (8. März 2014)

Die Karte habe ich mit dem neuen PC und Windows 8 bekommen, weiß also leider nicht, ob das nun bei einem anderen Betriebssystem besser funktionieren würde.
Es tritt bei fast allen bisher getesteten Spielen auf. Das sind in erster Linie Steam-Spiele, aber auch nicht-Steam-Spiele. Am auffälligsten war das Problem bisher bei StarCraft 2 (bereits nach wenigen Minuten im Spiel bricht die Verbindung ab) und nur minimal schwächer bei Far Cry 3 (über Steam gekauft). Interessanterweise ist das Problem bei Hearthstone oder der The Elder Scrolls Online-Beta bisher nicht aufgetreten. Bei Blackguards (über Steam) kommt es zwar vor, aber nach einem Wechsel auf den Desktop ohne das Spiel zu beenden und einem neuen Verbindungsaufbau kann ich in den meisten Fällen ohne erneute Verbindungsabbrüche weiter spielen.

LAN ist leider nicht möglich, sonst wäre der PC wahrscheinlich dauerhaft so mit dem Internet verbunden.

Edit:
Ok, aus Testzwecken habe ich nun etwas länger Hearthstone gespielt. Nach nun etwas länger als 30 Minuten war die Verbindung auch weg.

Edit2:
Was mir noch eingefallen ist: Könnte es evtl. auch an einer allgemein schwächeren WLAN-Verbindung liegen? Der PC steht (leider) relativ weit vom Router entfernt. Beim alten PC hatte ich teilweise eine etwas bessere Verbindung, da die Antenne der Karte vorne war, während die Antennen nun hinten sind. Dadurch sind sie etwas weiter entfernt als zuvor. Wäre zwar seltsam, da ich ansonsten keine nennenswerten Verbindungsprobleme habe, aber vielleicht ist die Info dennoch wichtig.


----------



## ArkLexar (10. März 2014)

Offenbar habe ich den Grund für den Fehler gefunden.

Habe heute mal den WLAN-USB-Stick meiner Mutter angeschlossen und seitdem funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Ich habe sogar allgemein eine deutlich bessere Verbindung als bisher. Liegt also anscheinend tatsächlich an der verbauten Karte. Ob das nun schlichtweg die größere Entfernung/schlechte Lage der Karte hinten am PC ist oder ob der Treiber für Windows 8 schlecht ist, weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2014)

Ich vermute, dass die Treiber nicht gut sind, vlt ist die Karte nicht mehr so neu, und der Hersteller hat sich da einfach zu wenig Mühe gegeben. Es können auch zufällig Konflikte sein, die wegen anderen Treibern bei win8 auftreten und bei einem anderen Windows nicht - und dann KÖNNTE ein anderer Steckplatz vlt. helfen - oder du kaufst Dir einfach so nen Stick, oder baust die Karte bei deiner Mutter ein, der wird das egal sein, wenn die Karte bei ihr dann geht


----------



## ArkLexar (10. März 2014)

Ja, klingt mit den Treibern ziemlich wahrscheinlich nun. Muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit schaun, ob ein anderer Steckplatz hilft. 
Vorteil ist halt, dass sie den Stick gar nicht mehr braucht, weil ihr PC erst vor kurzem gegen einen Laptop ausgetauscht wurde und der braucht den Stick nicht. Passt also erstmal perfekt. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe.


----------

